# Why no crop mode on 5d mkiii 1dx



## pete vella (May 5, 2012)

the t3i lower end canon has a video crop mode. the crop mode worked great for macro video becuase it did not change the dof. Now i know this is just a firmware upgrade. canon why not do it. its a freebee .add it to the marketing. 

model Cropmode

T3i 3x-10x 1080hd
60d 7x 640X480 only boo
7d nada
5dmkiii nope 
60da now come on brand new model $600 for a new lowpass filter no new firmware thumbs down
1dx none

d800 1.5x
d4 2.7x

Gimmie Chuck Westfalls number so he can explain why canon left out this feature.
Maybey the same reason canon is the only lens company that does not include lens hoods with their standard lens.

Anyone have an aswer for this?


----------



## Tcapp (May 6, 2012)

pete vella said:


> the t3i lower end canon has a video crop mode. the crop mode worked great for macro video becuase it did not change the dof. Now i know this is just a firmware upgrade. canon why not do it. its a freebee .add it to the marketing.
> 
> model Cropmode
> 
> ...



To protect their higher end video cams? I don't know. Maybe they just really hate Nikon that much, and refuse to do whatever they do out of spite.


----------



## keithfullermusic (May 6, 2012)

Is this magic lantern fixable?


----------



## pete vella (May 6, 2012)

no magic lantern can only reprogram the arm
processor. the crop mode is a function of the digic. I believe it can be added as canon firmware upgrade.


----------



## altenae (May 6, 2012)

Name me one advantage for a crop mode on
the 1Dx

FPS already 12/14 
And the crop can be applied easily in the PP afterwards. 

I think it could be an advantage for the 5D if the FPS would go to
10 FPS in crop mode, otherwise it's not the invention of the century.


----------



## pete vella (May 6, 2012)

I was speaking of video crop mode; however, i agree it would be nice to have a increase to fps with a photo crop
mode but i think the shutter would be an issue.


----------



## altenae (May 6, 2012)

pete vella said:


> I was speaking of video crop mode; however, i agree it would be nice to have a increase to fps with a photo crop
> mode but i think the shutter would be an issue.



Video crop mode, my mistake. 
Sorry.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 7, 2012)

pete vella said:


> the t3i lower end canon has a video crop mode. the crop mode worked great for macro video becuase it did not change the dof. Now i know this is just a firmware upgrade. canon why not do it. its a freebee .add it to the marketing.
> 
> model Cropmode
> 
> ...



It is maddening. Very maddening.

They should've given it a full 1920x1080 1.6x crop mode, for starters, using 2x2 block sampling like the C300 does. Since this is closer to native AA-filter they wouldn't need to soften it to prevent aliasing much either and it might deliver more detail (at the cost of noticeably worse SNR since only 1/2.56th of the sensor gets used) than the FF 3x3 sampled mode.

And a third super zoom mode would be nice too.

This is what I hate about Canon marketing always insists they put in just absolutely as few features as they can possibly, possibly get away with and yet they never have a problem with oh say raising price by $800. Every single other makers always tries at least a little bit more to put more features they can in. Some even seem to go to the trouble to think of all sorts of neat things they can put it that add little to no cost.

You can see it with how their marketing department had them cripple autoiso yet once again for no reason at all. Maybe if they stopped pulling so much bush league stuff like that they'd have a more loyal customer base that wouldn't fill forums with endless rants these days over every little thing....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 7, 2012)

It's utter absurd they didn't offer zebra stripes too or focus peaking.
At least ML can add that.
But I fear it is up to Canon to deliver crop mode.
I just don't get how short-sighted they are. There marketing department is killing them. For no reason.


----------



## pete vella (May 7, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> pete vella said:
> 
> 
> > the t3i lower end canon has a video crop mode. the crop mode worked great for macro video becuase it did not change the dof. Now i know this is just a firmware upgrade. canon why not do it. its a freebee .add it to the marketing.
> ...


+1


----------



## bluez (May 4, 2013)

Is there any change to this issue?

I aready have a eos 600D (T3i) and would like to buy a pro DSLR. i use the 3x video crop extensively.

(sorry for restarting this older thread)


----------



## Renato (May 5, 2013)

I would love to have video crop mode on my 5D3 even if I had to pay extra, although I feel like I paid too much already and that Canon should add this feature with a fw update to match Nikons capability. As mentioned above, it seems that this feature it is now reserved for their most expensive cameras.

Magic Lantern has a new capability which has a small chance of becoming digital cropped video. With their new RAW DNG Burst mode plus 5X zoom they can produce, in a 5D3, a sequence of DNGs at 3592x1320 pixels which can then be cropped and imported into a short digital crop video of about 12 frames. Development is still under way but it seems that a continuous DNG sequence will not be possible.

You can follow their development here: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=5240.0
and here: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=5247.0


----------



## TAF (May 5, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> It's utter absurd they didn't offer zebra stripes too or focus peaking.
> At least ML can add that.
> But I fear it is up to Canon to deliver crop mode.
> I just don't get how short-sighted they are. There marketing department is killing them. For no reason.



The "problem" is, it ISN'T killing them.

Until it begins to affect the bottom line ($), they will continue to do such things.

When it finally does begin to obviously have an adverse effect, it will be close to too late to save themselves.

On the specific issue here, for me, a crop mode which yields high speed capability would be greatly appreciated, and would be a major selling point. Look at the prices for the Casio EX-F1 used (wish I had bought one when I had the chance). Canon is missing a major potential revenue stream that they haven't tapped, and which none of their super expensive cameras does either - so no cannibalization.

I've been a Canon user for 35 years. Why did I chose Canon initially back in the late 70's? They were 25% cheaper than Nikon, just as well made, and had the same accessory set. Now look at who is 25% cheaper, and offers more features. The storm clouds could be gathering...


----------



## florian (May 5, 2013)

Hi Pete,

if you really need it so bad there is only one solution to get it. Buy a 1D C .
I got mine last week and don´t regred it and it gives you 1,3 crop for 4k and 1,5 crop for Super35 mode.
with the 1,3 crop on 4k you can feel free to crop it down to 1080P in CS6. this should be enough cropping factor.
And this with a good video quality and C-Log features. If you are after Video this will be the way to go and I don´t think Canon will bring anything close in the next year for less money because of the lack of competionion.

That´s the thing with Canon, they know what they got and they know what the can charge the coustomers for it. 
The same with the lenses in the past 2 years, they get more expensive but if I have a look at my 600 II compared to Nikon I can see why.

And if you really need this cheaper than the 1D C go and buy a Nikon with a few lenses like a lot of people do.
They got 2 Systems at home. For me it was cheaper to pay more for the body and get additional the EF 8-15 to keep my wide angle with the crops.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 5, 2013)

TAF said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > It's utter absurd they didn't offer zebra stripes too or focus peaking.
> ...



So I see you didn't pick up on his sarcasm?


----------



## pete vella (May 5, 2013)

i would love a 1dc with the 4k and all; however, I would have to buy into a whole different system workflow wise.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 6, 2013)

interestingly my EOS-M box had a video crop mode symbol that was covered over with a white sticker


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 6, 2013)

pete vella said:


> the t3i lower end canon has a video crop mode. the crop mode worked great for macro video becuase it did not change the dof. Now i know this is just a firmware upgrade. canon why not do it. its a freebee .add it to the marketing.
> 
> model Cropmode
> 
> ...



Yeah it's very annoying. I bet the 5D3 could even do 1920x1080 at 1.6x crop too if they read 2x2 blocks, no aliasing or line skipping and probably sharper than the FF. And why no deeper crop?

With 5D3+1.2.1 you can record the 5x zoom mode over HDMI on something like a Ninja2, I guess it is sort of DVD resolution though, but if you get a Ninja 2 and go through that bother you can get some sort of a crop mode from it. Why nothing like T3i and why not internally for the 5x??

All they do is cripple stuff on purpose or don't bother to take advantage of their own hardware fully.


----------



## pwp (May 6, 2013)

florian said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> if you really need it so bad there is only one solution to get it. Buy a 1D C .
> I got mine last week and don´t regret it and it gives you 1,3 crop for 4k and 1,5 crop for Super35 mode.
> ...



OP, here's the answer to your perfectly valid question. Canon wants you to buy a 1DC...

-PW


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 6, 2013)

pwp said:


> florian said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pete,
> ...



And how many xxD and 5 series users will get a 1DC? A handful? And look out for Black Magic....


----------



## Don Haines (May 6, 2013)

Is it possible that there is only so much space in the firmware and they have to pick and choose what to leave in and what to leave out? I don't know.... just asking the question..


----------



## Marsu42 (May 6, 2013)

pete vella said:


> no magic lantern can only reprogram the arm processor. the crop mode is a function of the digic. I believe it can be added as canon firmware upgrade.



Afaik many functions on the digic are hardwired, there's no "reprogramming" possible by neither ml or Canon - if the digic is designed only to put out raw files that cover the whole sensor (or reduce them to m or s raw), then that's what it is.

But the ml devs are still discovering what the digic processors can do and canon didn't use in their fw, so there's still the potential for big surprises like the raw histogram recently discovered (show the *actual* white clipping, and not just what would be clipped in jpeg mode!).


----------



## jeffdo (May 6, 2013)

Is it only the T3I that supports video crop mode? What about the T4I and T5I. I have been thinking about getting a 2nd body, and this is kind of a cool feature I also wish my 5D3 had.


----------



## pete vella (May 7, 2013)

http://www.eoshd.com/content/10294/3-5k-canon-5d-mark-iii-raw-video-with-magic-lantern-and-latest-updates

seems to me it is possible ml crop mode. on 5d iii


----------



## jrista (May 10, 2013)

pete vella said:


> ...
> Gimmie Chuck Westfalls number so he can explain why canon left out this feature.
> ...



http://fakechuckwestfall.wordpress.com/ 

Enjoy.


----------



## RGF (May 26, 2013)

I know that you ate talking about video, beta top stil mode with enhanced FPS would also be nice


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 26, 2013)

pete vella said:


> http://www.eoshd.com/content/10294/3-5k-canon-5d-mark-iii-raw-video-with-magic-lantern-and-latest-updates
> 
> seems to me it is possible ml crop mode. on 5d iii



Yes, with the new ML releases you can get crop mode on 5D3 now in video.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 26, 2013)

jrista said:


> pete vella said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Oh dear though he seems to have gone all moon landings/9/11 conspiracy theorist though....


----------



## jrista (May 27, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > pete vella said:
> ...



Of course! It's highly controversial...and that guy LOVES controversy!


----------

